# completely ignorant about tapes



## te34resa (Sep 29, 2000)

Hi everyone, this is my first time in this forum so sorry if I'm asking a really stupid question but I know nothing about hypnotherapy or these tapes you're all talking about. Where do I find out about them? Are they available in England? I know I'd never afford to be able to see a private hypno-chappie. I've tried acupuncture, healing you name it but have to stop because of money. Forgive my ignorance. Teresa.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Teresa, no problem not to worry. We have had a hypnotherapist on the bb for over two years who is an expert in specializing in IBS, of which there are not too many. We affectionately refer to them here as Mike tapes, as Michael Mahoney a UK hypnotherapist has spent years developing them and has a unique insight and excellent track record over the last fifteen years at treating IBS. They are quite effective in all variations of IBS.If you have any questions let us know.I recommend learning about Hypnosis and how it works for IBS as that is the way to start.Also, reading the forum will help also in others experiences.Mike's site is: www.ibsaudioprogram.com and a top researchers site on IBS and hypnosis is: www.ibshypnosis.com Hope that helps.------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------

